# breastfeeding associated with sexual sensations..?



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey all, I was reading an older Dr Spock book and he mentioned that some women may feel slight sexual stimulation when breastfeeding. The gist was that it's normal and not something to worry about/ be ashamed of. But I always hear women getting pissed off when people suggest that breastfeeding is sexual (and rightly so, I would get mad too!). So my question is, how many of you get tingly feelings when breastfeeding? Is it really that common or was Spock a bit off base with this one?
tia
my babys due in sept so im curious :>


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

I have never had sexual thoughts or feelings while breastfeeding. For me, it's easy enough to switch modes from mommy boobs to sex boobs. I think it's in your head how you see it.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, it's not sensation-free, so I suppose some people might associate any feeling of nipple stimulation with sex.







For me it's very different though.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

For me, the two were completely separate until I got pregnant with DS2 . . . I was squicked out by how it felt when ds1 nursed because it did change and it did feel rather sexual (maybe because my milk had dried up) and since it also hurt like hell, I quit. Now I'm nursing an infant again and 99% of the time, it's just fine . . . no sensation other than let down. But if ds is playing around, you know, not really sucking just kinda lightly going for it, it feels funny and I dis-latch him.


----------



## genx77 (Mar 13, 2007)

During bf a hormone is released, can't remember which one I'm sure someone else does, that is the same hormone released during an orgasm. So, many woman often feel realxed and calm. My lc told me not to be surpised if I feel asleep sitting up nursing but it's never happended for me. If I remember correctly it has to do with bonding. I also think I read that some woman do in fact have orgasms while breastfeeding.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Sometimes (very rare) my clitoris will tingle right before a letdown.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
For me, the two were completely separate until I got pregnant with DS2 . . . I was squicked out by how it felt when ds1 nursed because it did change and it did feel rather sexual (maybe because my milk had dried up) and since it also hurt like hell, I quit. Now I'm nursing an infant again and 99% of the time, it's just fine . . . no sensation other than let down. But if ds is playing around, you know, not really sucking just kinda lightly going for it, it feels funny and I dis-latch him.

Same here. When I was pregnant with ds I had a hard time nursing dd because of it. It's purely a physical thing--I think the combo of crazy pregnancy hormones and the milk drying up thing.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *genx77* 
During bf a hormone is released, can't remember which one I'm sure someone else does, that is the same hormone released during an orgasm. So, many woman often feel realxed and calm. My lc told me not to be surpised if I feel asleep sitting up nursing but it's never happended for me. If I remember correctly it has to do with bonding. I also think I read that some woman do in fact have orgasms while breastfeeding.

oxytocin? pitocin? whatever the natural one is?

As for me not only does breastfeeding not feel sexual but my breasts don't respond to sexual stimulation the way they normally do as long as I am nursing. Like when DS was an infant - DH would try to get me in the mood but his going near my nipples just didn't feel good!


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

My boobs have never been a big sexual thing for me at all. I haven't ever had a feeling like that before.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

For the vast majority of time no I do not experience any sexual feelings. A handful of times over the last 5 years, I have though. Not sexual thoughts, but rather pleasant tingling.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmmm, pleasurable physical sensations are not always sexual. I think people just tend to get way too worked up about sex, the mention of sex, somebody thinking about sex, the possibility that somebody might think they're thinking about sex...

I've gotten tingly before while nursing, but it was a sensual experience, not sexual. (the two _are_ different)


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

i believe that it is a natural body reaction to have breastfeeding feel pleasurable to some degree. it is so that one would want to continue nursing their child. it is normal. peolple associate the feeling with a sexual desire because breasts are meant to feel pleasure in order for our species to want to nurse our young.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't find it sexual, but I do find that bfing feels good. And what is wrong with that? What's to be ashamed of there? It makes me drowsy and cozy and my boobs tingle. Sometimes, I get like a butterfly feeling in my stomach. It's nice. It's pleasurable. Like having someone rub my back... comforting. Not sexual or sexy.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree that it's a comfort thing... When nursing I would always feel a release and relaxation. To a certain extent, there were also those days where I was ready to burst and it was such a relief to have that need filled, and I guess that could sorta be like an orgasm? (A need followed by a physical release?)

But no, I don't get any tingling or sensuality out of bfing... just comfort, snuggling, love, release, fullfillment... oh wait, that does sound like post-sex feelings, doesn't it?


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

It's weird, whenever I would pump I would get the same feeling as if I had just had a massive orgasm, but I never got that feeling while nursing ds.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

In the first year of DS2's life, Dh would be all amorous and I'd be indifferent, so I'd say, "lemme just nurse DS2 down and then I'll be ready." And shore 'nough, I'd nurse him and feel all warm and cozy and that oxytocin would start flowing and I'd be much more into the idea of sex.

I never felt sexual towards my son, but the letdown does sometimes trigger warm genital feelings. It's all just love, imo. I like holding my son, rubbing his back, watching him fall asleep and feeling lovely. Then I go have sex with my husband.

Sexual feelings are interesting. I mean, do people feel sexual towards their vibrators? No, not really. The biggest sexual organ is the brain. It never squicked me out to feel sexual and to be nursing my son. Those are different feelings that are separate, but all still me, so they don't conflict or overlap in ways that are inappropriate.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

It's a sensual feeling but not sexual... I think we are socialized to associate sensuality with sex only, yk? Plus boobs with sex. My breasts do not feel particularly sexual to me.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Just wanted to add that my breasts _do_ feel very sexual to me, or like an important part of my sexual response. But it's happened that I've been involved with my husband in that way, was interrupted by a waking baby needing to nurse, and after the baby went back to sleep was re-involved with my husband, without any kind of problem switching back and forth between what the different sensations are. It's like if you give your spouse a hug and then give your grandmother a hug, both may be very loving and related feelings, but still there is no one confusing the two. It's all like 99% context.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've never felt "sexual" while breastfeeding. No thoughts or feelings. Maybe some women have, not me though.

I've never really "liked" my breast touched during sex anyways, so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Everyone here seems to agree that there is indeed a tingly feeling involved when you bf but I think that it's the way you interpret the feeling that gives it a sexual or sensual connotation.

For me, I was always really into fourplay that involved nipple stimulation (and so was dh). When I started bf'ing, I wasn't prepared for it to feel the same way and it was a real struggle to block that out of my mind. It made me feel dirty. Here I was bf'ing my baby and thinking about sex. Now, after lots of mind-training, I can bf without sex popping into my mind. The catch for me is that I can no longer let dh touch me there while I am a nursing mom. It really confuses me and it's too important for me to continue bf'ing.

Do I have to tell you how I can't wait until dd is old enough to wean? Nah, just joking, but when she does, there would be at least one advantage to it.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annakiss* 
In the first year of DS2's life, Dh would be all amorous and I'd be indifferent, so I'd say, "lemme just nurse DS2 down and then I'll be ready." And shore 'nough, I'd nurse him and feel all warm and cozy and that oxytocin would start flowing and I'd be much more into the idea of sex.

I never felt sexual towards my son, but the letdown does sometimes trigger warm genital feelings. It's all just love, imo. I like holding my son, rubbing his back, watching him fall asleep and feeling lovely. Then I go have sex with my husband.

me too.


----------

